# fruit fly emergency!!!



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok I have a small problem 2 days ago when I fed my frogs I thought there would be enough left for one more feeding and well today not one fly, my frogs are getting thin and my mom should have ordered flies yesterday but forgot I ordered some about 15 minutes ago but I dont know if my cultures will arrive before easter so Im asking this is there anyone local that has some cultures or knows any places that carry them this is an emergency I live in erie, Pennsylvannia and I tried petco and petsmart but none cause they suck


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Really none at petco? I had an emergency one and ran there and they had a culture for ten bucks. Maybe try another petco.

Sorry man Wish I was closer.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Stick a piece of fruit in a well rinsed wine bottle (or any narrow necked conatiner) or something and try to catch a few...


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Im gonna try that


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Catching wild flies? Idk... You wouldn't want the wild flies to have some kind of parasite or disease, and transfering it to the frogs..


Wallace Grover said:


> Stick a piece of fruit in a well rinsed wine bottle (or any narrow necked conatiner) or something and try to catch a few...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Does your local Petco have pinhead crickets?

If so, those will hold you over.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Glenn. Crickets have a lot more meat and protein than fruit flies. They will fatten your frogs up quick.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

no sadly they dont their smalls are over a centimeter which is pretty stupid


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Catching wild flies? Idk... You wouldn't want the wild flies to have some kind of parasite or disease, and transfering it to the frogs..


As opposed to starving to death?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would much rather find another way than feed wild flies.. Thats like feeding a pet lizard wild crickets.. I would just never do that. I wouldn't let the frog(s) starve to death though. If all else fails, I'm pretty sure you can choose your shipping for joshesfrogs. So if I had to I would pay the extra money for more flies to be shipped in a day or two...


Wallace Grover said:


> As opposed to starving to death?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I actually culture wild fruitflies every year to supplement my regular flightless fruitflies. They can make a big mess, but I like that they make the frogs work for their food (as opposed to the flightless flies). There are a number of froggers that use such "field sweepings" without problems, but it depends on what you are collecting and where they are collected.

Take care, Richard.



heatfreakk3 said:


> I would much rather find another way than feed wild flies.. Thats like feeding a pet lizard wild crickets.. I would just never do that. I wouldn't let the frog(s) starve to death though. If all else fails, I'm pretty sure you can choose your shipping for joshesfrogs. So if I had to I would pay the extra money for more flies to be shipped in a day or two...


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

on joshs frogs I selected 2day shipping so hopfully saturday (fingers crossed) Were driving out to meadville tommarow in hopes of a petstore having pinheads


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

i wish you were closer.
anyways i try to always have a bin of pinheads going along w FF.
since you dont have that option .... you can goto the woods and turn over rotting logs to look for termites and other small bugs. 
take a hammer or something to break up the rotted logs.

another thing is field sweeping where u get a net and walk through high grass with the net.

at night set up a funnel inside a 2-3lt bottel hang a clamp light 6 inches or so over the funnel, in the morning it will be full of bugs.
also i put stack of wet cardboard on the ground and cover it later i find millions of pill bugs.

i hope something here will help


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

also
you can call yr local mom and pop pet stores, the one near me now carries FFs


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

DartAsylum said:


> i wish you were closer.
> anyways i try to always have a bin of pinheads going along w FF.
> since you dont have that option .... you can goto the woods and turn over rotting logs to look for termites and other small bugs.
> take a hammer or something to break up the rotted logs.
> ...


I was just thinking about doing this today, but was still a little hesitant due to the possibility of escapes


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks I actually got some little crickets today being a little less then half a centimeter I dont know if they ate it didnt look like it to me but I found out one was a male today


----------



## purplebearman52 (Feb 1, 2011)

did you find any flies i can hook you up with at least one. let me know 
tom webb
[email protected]


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

purplebearman52 said:


> did you find any flies i can hook you up with at least one. let me know
> tom webb
> [email protected]


Thanks but flies should arrive today Im surprised my frogs lived almost a week without foodand during that time one began croaking, and they never looked like they ate


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Try to culture springtails. They are pretty simple and you will have another source of food. They are also beneficial to your tanks.


----------

